# Portland maps



## 3narf (3 Feb 2018)

Hi 

I have some cycling maps of Portland from my recent visit if anyone wants them!

Andy


----------



## ADarkDraconis (6 Feb 2018)

If you still have these, my friend is moving to Portland next month and they might be good for her!


----------



## User269 (6 Feb 2018)

Oregan or Dorset?


----------



## ADarkDraconis (6 Feb 2018)

Oregon, am I on the wrong continent?


----------



## 3narf (9 Feb 2018)

No, Oregon it is. It's me who's on the wrong continent! 

I can put them in an envelope as long as the postage isn't too prohibitive.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (1 Mar 2018)

So sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I just saw her yesterday and she said she'd love them! Her son lives out there currently (she is leaving us to be closer to him ) and is an avid hiker, but wants to try biking now as well. I will PM you my address if you still have them and if postage is pricey I will pay you via Paypal?


----------



## 3narf (20 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> So sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I just saw her yesterday and she said she'd love them! Her son lives out there currently (she is leaving us to be closer to him ) and is an avid hiker, but wants to try biking now as well. I will PM you my address if you still have them and if postage is pricey I will pay you via Paypal?



Hi

Yes, that's fine! I forgot to check this but I still have them.

A


----------

